# Omg Im So P**sed Ahhh



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

GRRR!!!!! I bought a Canon A95 powershot with all the accessories, underwater case, rechargable batteries, macro lenses, add ons, cables, powersupplies etc.. everything for close up photography of aquarium related things about 3 years ago. 

I was just taping my fish doing their mating dance when the upper 1/3rd of the display screen went purple (wtf?!?!). The image underneath was still there but it was only in purple. The rest of the camera's image was totally fine. I literally have a video of it normal one second then it suddenly goes purple. Its not a lens problem and it got recorded that way. My camera is damaged and its out of warranty (as far as I know). 

I don't even know how much it will cost or even if its repairable! AHHHH my baby! NOOOOO


----------



## SimplyOrange (Oct 5, 2007)

google it. Canon A95 purple screen. seems like a defective ccd screen may run you about $140 +/- with a 2month repair turn around. email Canon.
sorry to hear that.

http://forums.clubsnap.org/showthread.php?t=156939
hmmm...i have a sony dsc-u20.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/NEWS/1128958202.html


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Call around (repair shops) until you find one that has seen this (or post/search photog forums).

My guesses are 
1) CCD died it's replacable but probably not cheap
2) there's a bad connection somewhere - easy fix, but you still have to get in there & know what you're looking for


----------

